
Don't do like Kanye,change your password from 000000 today - hsnewman
https://m.imgur.com/t/kanye_west/037AOBR
======
throwaway5250
Or, do like Kanye, and use a trash password when you know you're sure to be
shoulder surfed. Then change it later.

------
yohann305
it's not an online password. You actually need physical access to the phone to
do something with it. It's not as bad as what people make it sound.

